# Tail pipe



## audi_techy (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
Iv got a D Spec 5" back box with a 4" tail pipe lying around, thinkin about fitting it to my car but not sure what its gonna look like, pls can u post pics of 8L's with big tail pipes so i can see what it looks like..
Tks


----------

